

Creating A WordPress Plugin - With OOP - phragg
http://www.austinkpickett.com/blog/creating-a-wordpress-plugin/

======
phragg
This was my first WP plugin I made, which uses the wp_head hook to add an
og:image tag to your <head></head> tag.

The code can be found on: [http://www.austinkpickett.com/blog/creating-a-
wordpress-plug...](http://www.austinkpickett.com/blog/creating-a-wordpress-
plugin/)

Fork it, tear it apart, and let me know what I can improve on.

Thanks.

